# ¿Cual es tu gestor de ventanas preferido?

## asph

gestor de ventanas, escritorio, entorno.. como querais llamarle, ya se que kde o gnome son diferentes que enlightenment o fluxbox.

Yo uso xfce4, me gusta su rapidez, comodidad y diseño  :Smile: 

----------

## neuronal

Yo opto por Fluxbox, un fork nacido del gestor de ventanas Blackbox 0.61.0.

No siempre he usado Fluxbox. Mi anterior gestor de ventanas era GNOME 2, todavía lo tengo instalado y aun uso algunas de las aplicaciones escritas para este. Pero finalmente me quedo con fluxbox, por lo ligero que es y sobre todo por lo simple y flexible que también es.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaenya

Waimea, pero hoy pienso instalar Kahakai para probarlo...

----------

## SpOeK

Gnome, y WindowMaker si el equipo no es muy potente.

Cuando tenga tiempo echaré un ojo a la gran variedad que hay.  :Very Happy: 

Adiós.

----------

## txitxo

Yo en el portatil tengo Fluxbox, y en el de sobremesa tengo XFce4, ya que busco Ligereza, Flexibilidad y Diseño,  ademas la inmesa mayoria de las aplicaciones que acompañan a los entornos de escritorios mayoritarios nos la uso, asi que prefiero algo mas espartano pero que se vea bien   :Wink: 

----------

## RAPUL

Para una maquina pequeñita me quedo con fluxbox pero para mi escritorio de casa el kde hace lo que quiero como quiero.

----------

## paranouei

Windowmaker, solía usar antes kde, pero al final he vuelto otra vez al wm. Aquí un screenshot en el curro:

http://dvdripping-guid.berlios.de/currando1.jpg

----------

## asph

paranouei: en serio programas con esos colores?  :Wink: 

una pregunta asi ya que algunos habeis dicho que usais fxce4, cuando por ejemplo abres el xchat, las "tabs" o pestañas de abajo (las que se abren con los canales, privados, etc) en kde me salen grandes y feas, y en xfce4 me salen mas nitidas, mas pequeñas y mas chulas  :Wink: 

ahora fluxbox tambien me las muestra como kde, pero he visto algunas screenshots de fluxbox donde estan modificadas.. me pregunto si unas son usando "gtk" y las otras usando "gtk2".. la cuestion es que recompilar el xchat con use="gtk2" no arreglo nada (de hecho en uno se ve bien, y en el otro feo)..

bueno a ver si alguien echa un cable a ver como se configura ese tipo de tabs, que tb sale en otros muchos programas (i.e. gaim).

un saludo

----------

## graz

Yo he usado durante más de un año fluxbox, tanto la release stable, como la rama de desarrollo 0.9.x. Me ha gustado siempre su rapidez y ligereza, pero después de tanto tiempo de uso.. quería probar algo nuevo, algo diferente. Así que probé XFCE4, y la verdad, estoy muy contento con el cambio, poseo la rapidez de fluxbox y una bonita barra inferior  :Smile: 

Para los usuarios que no hayais probado XFCE4, os animo a que lo probéis, si no quedais convencidos seguid con vuestro gestor actual.

Mi voto es para XFCE4.

----------

## TRx

Yo me quedo con kde

Salu2

 :Smile: 

----------

## fdisk

Yo uso el gnome 2.2, pero estoy emergiendo en xfce a ver que tal tira.

Salu2

----------

## paranouei

siddhartha: Si, programo con esos colores, por?? Son los colores por defecto del vim, así que no debo ser el único..   :Smile: 

----------

## asph

supongo que es una sensacion que muchos sienten, pero aun estando muy contento con mi xfce4... ayer vi unas screenshots de la version cvs del fluxbox, asi que me la instale. Es curioso.. ves las screenshots del site y ves transparencias, bordes redondeados, menus semi-transparentes.. WOW... y que pasa cuando instalas la version en tu pc? pues que es una mierda xDDD porque no pondran todos esos efectos por defecto? se que es cuestion de los themes,pero ni instalando los themes de las versiones dev el tema mejoro mucho.. y es que hay algunas cosas que no dependen del theme, sino de los .conf (que por supuesto, por defecto estan puestos para que al ver la pantalla te vengan ganas de hacer un emerge unmerge) xDD

Esta sensacion la tuve igual con gnome, kde, etc.. dios, el gnome base tambien es horroroso.. hasta que no le dedicas unos minutos, no empieza a ser mas guapo (fuentes mas pequeños (no tamaño 12 por dios!), transparencias, etc etc).

Bueno, me preguntaba si algun usuario de fluxbox seria tan amable de compartir sus archivos de configuracion "tuneados".. se que esta todo en la documentacion, pero es muy engorroso empezar a configurar de 0 un wm, y es simplemente para probarlo.

Bueno, un saludo!

----------

## neuronal

 *siddhartha wrote:*   

> Es curioso.. ves las screenshots del site y ves transparencias, bordes redondeados, menus semi-transparentes.. WOW... y que pasa cuando instalas la version en tu pc? pues que es una mierda xDDD porque no pondran todos esos efectos por defecto?

 

No es curioso. Es _lógico_  :Smile:  no todos tienen tus mismas prefrerencias tío y el distribuir una aplicación "tuneada" pues... no sé, ¿es como vender cosas usadas? (mal ejemplo). Los temas que comentas respecto a Fluxbox: bordes redondeados, elementos traslúcidos, ... no todo el mundo lo prefiere. Conozco a bastante gente que, por ejemplo, las terminales traslúcidas no les gusta porque les quita usabilidad y solo es un gasto innecesario de memoria.

Y lo cierto es que _si_ se puede personalizar increíblemente Fluxbox. aquí tienes la prueba, una captura que hice hará unos días, 30/45 minutos después de empezar a probar la rama de desarrollo de fluxbox (0.9.6)  :Smile: 

Respecto a los ficheros de configuración, aquí tienes un directorio donde se pretende ir depositando todos aquellos ficheros de configuración de usuarios de fluxbox  :Smile:  Por ahora creo que solo están los archivos del webmaster del sitio (aleczapka), pero dentro de unos días (semana máximo; a ver si es verdad) tendrás allí los míos disponibles para que veas que los Themes de desarrollo (y demás) funcionan _muy_ bien jeje

En fin, Fluxbox ya de por si es _genial_ No sé, su encanto reside en el fácil/directo modo en que puedes cambiarlo casi todo. La versión actual de desarrollo funciona bastante bien. Llevo solo usándola unos cuantos días y bueno, se nota que es, digamos, 'unstable' pues ciertas partes tienen errores o no llegan a funcionar del todo bien. Pero a pesar de ello, la estabilidad es excelente y las nuevas características con respecto a la versión estable (0.1.14) funcionan de maravilla y, por ahora las que he probado, estñan muy guapas  :Smile:  --yo por ejemplo voy a continuar utilizándola --

Vamos, que os recomiendo a todos que comentéis del archivo package.mask la línea referente a fluxbox-0.9.6 y os lo pongáis  :Smile:  Además, desde ayer o antes de ayer podemos disfrutar de una nueva FAQ dedicada a la versión de desarrollo (eso es otra, la documentación de fluxbox es muy buena  :Wink: )

Un saludo

----------

## Hefistion

yo uso fluxbox+rox y la verdad q para lo q lo uso me sobra, antes usaba kde y me sobraban casi todas sus aplciaciones.

Una cosa, sabeis alguna web, irc o foro ,a ser posible en castellano para poder sacar todo el partido a fluxbox?

----------

## kcalipso

Hola a tod@s

yo utiliso solo el kde,es el unico que tengo instalado en mi gentoo,

he probado gnome,fluxbox, xfce4.  Etc............con anterioridad.

pero siempre me ha gustado mas kde cuestion de gusto.

Ademas de que cada version nos sorprendes mas en rapides.

Saludos.  :Cool: 

----------

## neuronal

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Una cosa, sabeis alguna web, irc o foro ,a ser posible en castellano para poder sacar todo el partido a fluxbox?

 

Pues no hay mucho que digamos. Y en castellano, menos  :Sad: 

Este verano me dio por crear un foro en phpBB para tratar Fluxbox en el mayor número de aspectos posibles. Lo monté aquí pero por falta de tiempo solo me limité a crearlo (muy rápido, cuestión de 1 hora  :Smile: ) y me dije que pasado el verano empezaría a intentar animar a la gente para que se usara como lugar de ayuda y/o anuncios sobre fluxbox. (ahora está protegido con contraseña).

Pero... ¿crees que realmente vale la pena algo así? Es que no sé si fluxbox, a nivel usuario, es capaz de llenar un sistema de 4/5 foros que creo hice (todo dividido por temas: instalación, configuración, utilidades, documentacion, ...). Lo cierto que monté el tinglado en uno de esos días que uno está harto de estudiar y le vienen a la cabeza 40 ideas para hacer en ese momento (con tal de dejar de estudiar jaja). Quedó francamente bien el sitio pero... no sé yo si vale la pena jeje

Para enterarse uno de todo es más que suficiente visitar frecuentemente su página web. Ahí lo tienes todo y puedes sacarle mucho juego al gestor de ventanas visitando su web  :Smile:  Y luego hace poco descubrí una página que trata temas sobre fluxbox en exclusiva pero que aun no le he echado un vistazo; la tengo en mis bookmarks para cuando tenga tiempo jeje  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## neuronal

¡Ah! se me olvidaba. También me dio por crear un canal en freenode para usuarios de fluxbox hispano hablantes. es este: #fluxbox-es

Jaja, estaba realmente aburrido :\ El canal aun no le he dicho a nadie que existe y lógicamente no entra nadie. Estamos ChanServ y yo jaja. De todos modos ahí está por si te interesa. Por cierto, el canal #fluxbox de freenode (en inglés) está siempre lleno de gente  :Wink: 

----------

## asph

gracias por los links neuronal.. la screenshot es brutal, justo lo que yo decia  :Wink:  podrías colgar en tu web los archivos de configuracion? como dije, yo tambien probe el 0.96pre.. y siguiendo tu consejo me empapare un poco de la documentacion para poderlo "customizar" un poco  :Smile: 

----------

## Hefistion

 *neuronal wrote:*   

> ¡Ah! se me olvidaba. También me dio por crear un canal en freenode para usuarios de fluxbox hispano hablantes. es este: #fluxbox-es
> 
> Jaja, estaba realmente aburrido :\ El canal aun no le he dicho a nadie que existe y lógicamente no entra nadie. Estamos ChanServ y yo jaja. De todos modos ahí está por si te interesa. Por cierto, el canal #fluxbox de freenode (en inglés) está siempre lleno de gente 

 

muchas gracias por los enlaces  :Wink:  el tema de tu fluxbox se sale   :Laughing:  , una kosa no se si abrir un nuevo hilo o aki te pillo aki mato   :Laughing: 

asi q aki t lanzo una pregunta:

lo de las esquinas redondeadas, la imagen de los escritorios virtuales a la izquierda y el fondo transparente solo es posible tenerlo en la ultima version de fluxbox verdad?

----------

## neuronal

Rehola  :Smile: 

Tanto los bordes redondeados de ventanas y menu de fluxbox como la transparencia de este último, si, son algunas de las nuevas características del manejador (disponibles solo en las versiones 0.9.x). Respecto al paginador de escritorios, eso si puedes utilizarlo  :Smile:  lo tienes el Portage. El paquete se llama fluxter

Lo único que no lo tendrás redondeado como el que sale en mi captura. (pero en fin, lo cierto es que yo ahí si que prefiero que me salga bien rectangular jeje)

Un saludo  :Smile: 

--

Creo que es bueno preguntar/comentar estas cosas en este hilo y no iniciar uni nuevo; son un "poco-bastante" Offtopic pero después de todo, son cosas relacionadas con el topic. Y así enriquecemos más si cabe el hilo  :Smile: 

----------

## asph

hay una herramienta de configuracion que le da mil vueltas a fluxconf, que aunque se centra en blackbox cada vez lleva mas soporte para fluxbox.. yo me la estoy instalando a ver, ya os contare  :Very Happy: 

http://whitebox.sourceforge.net/index.html

----------

## Pep

yo utilizo gnome con metacity

es sencillo, rapido y vistoso

hasta hace poco utilizaba kde y llegó a ser desesperante por su lentitud y el tiempo que se quequería para su compilación.

----------

## Pep

yo utilizo gnome con metacity

es sencillo, rapido y vistoso

hasta hace poco utilizaba kde y llegó a ser desesperante por su lentitud y el tiempo que se quequería para su compilación.

----------

## Pep

yo utilizo gnome con metacity

es sencillo, rapido y vistoso

hasta hace poco utilizaba kde y llegó a ser desesperante por su lentitud y el tiempo que se quequería para su compilación.

----------

## Pep

yo utilizo gnome con metacity

es sencillo, rapido y vistoso

hasta hace poco utilizaba kde y llegó a ser desesperante por su lentitud y el tiempo que se quequería para su compilación.

----------

## Pep

yo utilizo gnome con metacity

es sencillo, rapido y vistoso

hasta hace poco utilizaba kde y llegó a ser desesperante por su lentitud y el tiempo que se quequería para su compilación.

----------

## asph

bueno, creo que ha quedado claro que Pep utiliza gnome con metacity

xDDDD

----------

## graz

más claro ... agua  :Very Happy: 

PD: Pep utiliza gnome con metacity

----------

## Nathanael

Pues yo dependiendo de la maquina en la que esté:

En CachiPDA (un 486 "portatil") uso  la consola y eventualmente Ratpoison

En Paredrequemá  el ssh ( :Razz: )

En Papipitufo Flubox

Y en mi Bicicleta  lo mismo que Pep

----------

